# New Hublot owner...almost



## 887146 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a Big Bang Tantalum arriving in two days. I can't wait! I've done a bit of reading here on this forum and have a couple of observations (which I'm sure are not profound):

1. You guys do a lot of "fake detection." Wow. It's almost like this board is a Hublot verification service board.

2. Call me naïve, or sheltered, but I was not aware of Hublot's connection with Hollywood, glitz, etc. It's probably because I pay zero attention to most people in the entertainment industry. I'm only aware of the brand from some magazines, and I've always found them at least interesting, if not fantastic. I can certainly see how the rich and famous, or anyone for that matter, might want one.

3. As my own preferences go, I have never seen a Hublot, or similar (AP ROO, for example) that I like more than the Tantalum I have coming. I feel it's somewhat understated, while retaining the brand flavor, and I like exotic materials, so...

4. I've considered Hublot out of my range, but I found this one at a reputable gray market dealer for just under $11K. I couldn't resist. Still an outrageous amount for a watch, but you only live once. I get the sense that the model I have coming hasn't sold well, perhaps because it is understated, but to the extent poor sales led to such a discount, I consider myself lucky. I also like the idea of having something different.

I'll post pics when I get it.

Louis


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your incoming Hublot!


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats, I'll look forward to seeing the pictures, hublot change & update their models often so it's hard to say if it sold well or not, it's good to see genuine watches on this forum for once, there's only so much junk one can take. 

Id rather own a good honest £200 watch than a fake anything.


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome to Club Hublot 









- N8


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Liquid360 said:


> Welcome to Club Hublot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this real?


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes.


- N8


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

Richerson said:


> Is this real?


Yes it is.










- N8


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok fair enough - it's just there were a few points I suspected, depth of the date wheel, no tapered edge around the date window and the picture you took just made the watch finish look a bit ruff. 

Im surprised close up that's hublots quality, maybe it's just the pictures


----------



## DieSkim (Oct 7, 2012)

+1


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

The dial work isn't great, Hublots dial work is always very high quality. 

Once again it could be the pictures, maybe we could see some high res shots.


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought from an AD. There's zero doubt as to its authenticity. Was just sharing photos with a new Hublot owner.









- N8


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

thats a better picture, congrats & enjoy.


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)

Its nice to know real Hublots do exist.


----------



## Liquid360 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks! There do seem an inordinate number of fakes here.


- N8


----------



## 887146 (Dec 16, 2015)

Here are the first (bad) pics with my 3-year-old phone. I haven't had time to set the watch this week, much less get out the camera.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

L_P said:


> Here are the first (bad) pics with my 3-year-old phone. I haven't had time to set the watch this week, much less get out the camera.


is there any lume on this model


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats! I'm looking to buy my first Hublot as well and I came across this one. Is the finish similar to black/PVD and scratches very easily showing silver underneath?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations, great choice! Stylish but not flamboyant


----------



## 887146 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry I missed these responses back in January! For some reason, I never revisited this thread. Still love my Hublot Tantalum Mat.



Richerson said:


> is there any lume on this model


No lume on this one.



MrNurse said:


> Congrats! I'm looking to buy my first Hublot as well and I came across this one. Is the finish similar to black/PVD and scratches very easily showing silver underneath?


The finish is a matte treatment of the tantalum metal it is made of. Any scratch should show the same metal. There is no surface layer of deposited color of which I am aware. I have no scratches, but my understanding is that the metal is matte finished in its natural color. Instead of being stainless steel, it is tantalum.



Mediocre said:


> Congratulations, great choice! Stylish but not flamboyant


Thank you! I agree. I don't crave attention, so it suits me. I do like it when/if a watch person strikes up a conversation.


----------



## kintaro (Mar 15, 2009)

Great looking BB. I like the stealthy look of the finish. Enjoy it.


----------



## watchman25 (Jan 30, 2016)

congrats very nice


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

amazing piece!


----------



## Ty Ku (Feb 1, 2014)

Very nice! I just got into Hublot and am loving it more and more


----------



## LASC (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

887146 said:


> I have a Big Bang Tantalum arriving in two days. I can't wait! I've done a bit of reading here on this forum and have a couple of observations (which I'm sure are not profound):
> 
> 1. You guys do a lot of "fake detection." Wow. It's almost like this board is a Hublot verification service board.
> 
> ...


Looks great and congrats! I have a question though. How did you justify spending $11k on a gray market Hublot? If it was regular pre-owned or Torneau I would get it... but that much on a gray market?


----------



## jpd114 (Mar 10, 2017)

congrats


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

